# Need someone to give me an estimate on some tile work in milton



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to get my bathrooms and laundry room tiled and need to find out how much it will cost. Anybody wanna come give me an estimate for my house in milton and maybe do the work?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

shoot gameaholic a pm and he might be able to help you out. He lives in Holt.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

done! thanks lobster


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

tight lines to ya


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

My best friend Duayne that goes fishing with me all the time owns his own flooring company. I know he is slow right now and could use the work. I lost my phone a week or so ago so I don't have his # on me but can get it to you tommorrow.

Matt


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

teh best tile guy in town is Mike at 723-7278. And he's got aggresive prices right now. 

I'm a builder and I've used MANY, he's the only one I don't have to worry about.

He doesn't fish or frequent the forum- but your tile will look badass.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks. Hopefully I'll be home this friday and can get some estimates. If not then I'll shoot for early next week. I'm probably going to just go with the cheapest since I'm looking to rent my house out pretty soon.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Let me know what he gives you per square foot. I'm considering getting some tile work done myself.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Straight install with no tear-up or backer board should be $2.50 - $3 per sq ft including setting materials and grout. You would supply the tile. Installing backerboard could be another $1 per sqft. Stone or other materials will be more.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds good. I guess I'm at 2.50sq/ft and will start seeing who can beat it. You said "backerboard" is that the same as base boards? Also there's linoleum in there now. Can that be tiled over or does it need to be ripped up? Depending on who offers the best price per sq/ft I'd like to go ahead and schedule them to come out possibly this week if I'm back from MS or early next week. Also are the toilets normally removed for installation or left in place?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Backerboard is concrete board that is used under the tile if the house has a wood subfloor or if you are putting tile in a shower. And yes the toilets are taken up in most installs

jeff 

T.O.P Construction Inc.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got a rough estimate from a local floor shop (defuniak)

$2.65 sq ft installation. Forgot to ask if that includes mortar and/or grout

$2 sq yard to remove vynal

$40 to remove and replace toliet

$6 sq ft wall tile if they have to hang the backer board

I wouldn't tile over the vynal. You can, but if its not glued down very well which most newer houses are then it will simply come up.

don't know if that helps or not.

let me know what you get for prices, be interesting in comparing.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Give Duayne a call, America's Super Flooring Inc. 791-0371. He does great work and has a nice portfolio so you can see some pictures of his work. Tell him Matt sent you.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Yall are definitely helping me out. Now I'm just going to wait until I get home, either this week or next, and make a move. My wife and I still need to pick out a color as well. Also to let everyone know 2.00sq.ft is the cheapest so far.


----------

